# tut



## Zuccherro

merhaba
verb tutmak is translated in many different ways
i only know that when u throw something for someone to grab u tell them 'tut' and that when the police arrests someone we use this verb too
can you give me an example about the second meaning
for instance how do we say 'the police arrested him'?


----------



## Rallino

Hmmmm...It doesn't exactly mean "to arrest".

_Tutmak_, other than to "catch" or "grab", also means "to hold". For example,*elinde tabanca tutuyor*. = He's holding a gun in his hand.

With the same logic, although the meaning is applied rather loosely, is used in the "arresting" concept. When the police arrest someone, they *keep* him/her under custody. Therefore when you hear: _Onu gözaltında tutuyorlar_, it is used in the sense of "to keep in the jail."

....Orrrrr do you mean the verb "tutuklamak", which indeed means the act of "arresting" ? It's just struck my mind, and I've got no idea why we use that verb. But it's not the same as "tutmak".

To arrest = tutuklamak
An arrested person = tutuklu

I don't know how come we've started using this phrase, but I can give you another use of this verb-root, which is used with machinery:

_Tabanca tutukluk yaptı._ for which, I'm not sure, but I guess in English we say: _The gun jammed_ (or s_eized up?_), basically it didn't work for a moment.


----------



## Zuccherro

wow this is interesting
could tabanca tutukluk yaptı mean that it broke or that it just stopped working for a moment and then it started again to function normally?


----------



## Rallino

It means the latter: ... _it started again to function normally._


----------



## Zuccherro

ok i see thanks a lot


----------



## macrotis

As far as I now, _tabanca tutukluk yaparsa_, it's jammed and doesn't function until it's fixed.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> As far as I now, _tabanca tutukluk yaparsa_, it's jammed and doesn't function until it's fixed.



Really? To me it sounds like: "Basmalı kalemim tutukluk yapıyor" means there are times when it doesn't function (the way I want it to), but other than that it works OK.

I may be wrong though.


----------



## macrotis

That's what I got from numerous verbal contexts although I've never actually seen a pistol jammed in real life (only in movies). People used to say _tabanca tutukluk yaptı_ when the gun malfunctioned and didn't fire, and did something to make it function again (eg., by trying to rack it if it's a semi-automatic).

This is what TDK says:



> 2. Düzgün işlememe durumu.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> That's what I got from numerous verbal contexts although I've never actually seen a pistol jammed in real life (only in movies). People used to say _tabanca tutukluk yaptı_ when the gun malfunctioned and didn't fire, and did something to make it function again (eg., by trying to rack it if it's a semi-automatic).
> 
> This is what TDK says:



I see, you were right then.


----------

